# Makita BHP454



## BTKS

I have several of the Makita 18V LXT tools. I like them all and will continue to purchase this line as a need arises. I've had the 14.4 volt line of Makita with NMH batteries. Liked them too, just wanted to upgrade and had a chance to sell my entire collection. Last year I decided to get a new pair of batteries and an extra charger to leave in the shop full time. The more I looked, I realized I could buy another tool kit for $30.00 more and have two new tools. This hammer drill and another 1/4 in impact driver. NO BRAINER!!! I haven't even used the extra driver yet but the extra charger is fantastic. I've dropped the old driver off my roof, on the shop floor etc without any noticeable damage or degraded performance. I never realized how handy a cordless sawzall would be. Doesn't do near the work of my Milwaukee corded super sawzall but dang it gets where you need to go without a cord, especially in crawl spaces or out in remote sites.
You made a great purchase. Good luck with the rest.
BTKS


----------



## Ollie

I must agree that these drills are awesome, mine is bhp 451 . 
I have almost all the makita 18v lithium ion 18v kit. I have had this drill since they first came on the market, must be almost 5 years old now, used and abused every day. I am still using the original battery (though now i have 6 in total ) . I have never had any trouble with any of my Makita tools except I once melted the brushes in the 18v circular saw, it was my own fault as I was cutting loads of thick mahogany and I was in a hurry, but it just cost me £17 to have new brushes fitted.
Not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## Arthur80

You can't go wrong with the Makita 18V LXT tools. Plus their tools are reasonably priced.

Some other brands of hammer drills score a little higher at some sites - 
Hammer Drill Ratings .

Personally I love their regular drill/drivers as they all rate very high. Cordless Drill Ratings


----------



## devann

Hammer drills with dedicated hammer drill chucks do not wobble. Try a SDS or a spline. The bits are better and last longer too.


----------

